# Military Challenge Coin Display



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Had some time to experiment and this is what I came up with. The cover is about 1/3 size of the actual cover a Chief wears. Fairly basic, just used a 1/4" dado blade to rip the slots and made a little glass case for the hat to keep the dust off it.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

I like your design having two levels to show the metals. The tilted metals look good. I was in the Navy too. 1966 to 70' at Great Lakes, Kodiak Alaska, South Vietnam, and last a tour on a AOG gasoline oiler out of Hawaii.


----------

